# Merckx equivalents, other makes?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Just wondering if there's anything much out there that compares to the Merckx's in geometry/ride? Looking for something carbon, but not entirely convinced by Eddy's carbon offerings, either the look or the ride. On the other hand, love my steel Merckx, so looking for an "equivalent".

If possible ....!

B


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

bing181 said:


> Just wondering if there's anything much out there that compares to the Merckx's in geometry/ride? Looking for something carbon, but not entirely convinced by Eddy's carbon offerings, either the look or the ride. On the other hand, love my steel Merckx, so looking for an "equivalent".
> 
> If possible ....!
> 
> B


Nothing is equal or even close to a Merckx


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Davoosie said:


> Nothing is equal or even close to a Merckx


Much as I love my Corsa, i don't know that I would go that far ... there are other bikes around! 

I also get the feeling that Big E has never quite been convinced by carbon. If I wanted a steel or scandium/alu bike, no problem, the current Merckx offerings (OK, there's no steel!) would be perfect. But the carbon Merck'x, most of them sloping, don't really do it for me look-wise, I wonder whether with their different geometry they would work as well for me as the "century" geometry does. Finally, while there are/have been plenty of rave reviews about some modern Merckx bikes like the Team SC, I've seen a few luke-warm (and even negative) reviews of their carbon bikes.

Thus my question .. apart from Merckx, wondering about other makes that embody "classic Merckx" geometry and ride, but in a modern, probably carbon, bike. Derosa (King?) or Colnago (C50?) seem closest, but would be interested in any comments/feedback re this.

On the other hand, maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree here ...

B


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ask anywhere but the Merckx forum and you'll get more 'spirited' replies


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Colnago carbon...*

My Colnago C40 is the closest modern bike (well it is 5 years old and was designed over 10 years ago) that I've found to the classic ride of my Merckx MX Leaders. 

Good luck in your search and let us know what you find. 

Texbike


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Look 585 is a great alternative, the STA is very close too and with over 20 yrs in carbon frames you can't really fault them.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Contact Calfee, which makes custom carbon frames. Tell them you want a carbon bike that handles and fits like a Merckx. I bet they could come pretty close. Serotta could do the same thing, but would charge you 3X more money.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thanks all*

Thanks all for the tips.

C40. Yes, I figured that. I have a CT1 (titanium), which is pretty close, but doesn't quite feel custom-made for my body the way the Merckx does.

585. They have a long top tube .. though after the suggestion here, looked again at them, and they have a new model, a 585 Optimum, with a different geometry (shorter TT, longer/higher head tube) that gets much closer to the Merckx geometry that I'm after.

Calfee. I'm in Europe, could get expensive! But will look into it.

Had a short spin on a Fondriest carbon the other day. Nothing like a Merckx (except for the same great handling and stability), but easily the most impressive bike I've been on. So far ...

B


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Fondriest are nice but have seen a few complaints on here regarding cracked frames (not sure if it was alu or carbon) ... apparently they went belly up around 06 and are taken over by another company.


----------

